# Look-alikes



## Tangerini (Jun 13, 2007)

Taken on three completely separate days with no intention of the similar results 















Can you tell they're mine?


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 13, 2007)

one more...


----------



## noescape (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh wow lol!!! I love it


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 13, 2007)

Heehee, there's a strong resemblance all right!!!


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## geminigrl24 (Jun 14, 2007)

It's weird how the pictures look as if they go together.


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 14, 2007)

geminigrl24 said:


> It's weird how the pictures look as if they go together.



I thought it was such a fun coincidence, though we all do go together


----------



## aimeefriedland (Jun 29, 2007)

haha


----------

